# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  ( بالفديو ) طريقة فتح و تغيير شاشة OPPO F9 Pro

## nagib13dz

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام. اليوم سأريكم طريقة فتح وتغيير شاشة OPPO F9 Pro       حظا موفقا للجميع   تحياتي

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------

